# When did one gallon become okay + side rants



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

Seriously guys. It wasn't even a year ago I started out on bettas. I've lost several, through mishaps and just purchasing stock that turned out to be sickly.

But when I fist joined 2.5 was the MIN that was acceptable. Heaters were 100% needed and people weren't sliding without them without taking a lot of flack. Not I see people posting that 1/2 gal is fine as long as you have water changed. Uh, these fish need to swim too, guys.

And ugh in general willful ignorance about bettas is making me angry. not here but just on places. People asking for help and advice, saying they researched. ALL the top hits suggest +2 gallons at least, most suggest 5 min. And yet people are willfully going for the 'easy' info. Any you try to correct them and of course they know someone who's mom knew someone who had a fish that lived in a shotglass or something for like six years so obviously it's fine.

I love my fish but I find it just seriously frustrating and infuriating to see these things going on.

Misc side rants:
Brown algae for like +6 months now. Everyone says it will clear up. It doesn't.

No matter how much I feed, how often, what, ect, my fish seem to remain teeny. I rehome one with an aunt who honest to god feeds it mostly goldfish flakes. it doubles in size and is gorgeous with beautiful looking finnage.

My Zariel, the dragon I was so excited to pick up, is never active. He has no other signs of illness, I've treated him for everything I thought was possible. I'm starting to notice an indented line in his side starting at the tail about 1/3 from the bottom up that looks like a muscular issue. He's always had a slight lump on his tail and I'm starting to think it might be a skeletal deformity that prevents him from using those back muscles properly.

All my plants are brownish. 8| Nothing looks pretty even though it's not dying.

In my rush in the start I purchased more fish than I want to own now. It's hard rehoming. It's hard picking ones to rehome. It's harder looking at a divided tank that's not what I want it to be because I saw stars when I went out shopping, and told myself I could take home just one more.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i never use a .5 gallon, unless i pick up a new, tiny girl and that's ONLY if my bigger tank needs to be cleaned. otherwise, Lulu has my smallest tank, at a gallon, and that's ONLY because she doesn't like larger tanks. i've tried her in a 1.5, i've tried her in a 2 gallon, and in both, she hid for a week straight, and only swam out of her hiding spot when i fed her. i felt bad, so i put her back in her one gallon, and she became active and happy again. *shrugs* to everyone else, i always suggest 2 gallons.


----------



## marauder (Aug 7, 2011)

Some people struggle raising humans, so it's understandable fish can be neglected. 

Not saying that .5 gallon is best, but anything beats the cup in the pet store especially if it's getting regular water changes and is being heated to a proper temperature. In the end, to each their own. Much like people, fish are not given choices on their parents/caretakers. It's just life, stressing over it or feeling negative will not change the opinions of the masses. Most people who are reading this post are here because they want to do better for their bettas so lead by example and show how you do it... share your knowledge... your research...etc... It's all we can do as a community. I've expanded my betta knowledge greatly using this forum.

I've know a betta that lived 6-7 years in a vase on receptionists's desk that had a plant in it and received daily water changes. He was quite active and kept bubble nests regularly. It was not heated but the room was kept at 78 degrees.


----------



## Betta Monkey (Sep 13, 2011)

Seriously, not everyone has the space for 2.5 gallons especially if they're keeping more than one betta in a small room or dorm, and sometimes it's a choice between saving a couple of fish from the petshop and taking good care of them even though it's smaller than 2.5 but they are cared for then to be left to die there if no one buys them.

And anything is better than a cup like Marauder says. If you have all the space and trimmings and tanks to go big, by all means go for it, but even humans irl have to make do with smaller spaces sometimes, that is life.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

my view is, females are okay in smaller tanks like a gallon, but Halfmoons should NEVER have less than 2.5 gallons. x: males otherwise, depend on the fish...


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

I joined a little over a year ago and I agree when I was asking for advice I never once heard anything under 1.5 'if I super super must' but really 2.5 + would be a good idea. 

I think anyone has room for a 2.5 even in a dorm room. The footprint is hardly larger than the .5 gallons to begin with. As far as fish keeping goes 2.5 is a tiny little thing that can be shoved in a corner or counter with ease. I have one shoved under my sink dry for hospital use and I had two 3 gallons that I gave to friends so I've had smaller tanks recently. If you don't have the space for a 2.5 I have no idea why you are keeping a pet. This isn't going to make me friends I know that but it always sounds like an excuse to me. [At least say you’d rather the 1 gallon or its cheaper?]

On the note of not having room for 2.5 because you are keeping more than one betta - that's horrible logic. Don't have room for proper care? Don't get more fish. I know we all want to save them all. It kills me leaving them behind but we just can't do it and the more we buy from them the more they are funded to make more fish. 

I know there are certain fish that really do have problems with larger spaces but on most of them I feel just need to be given more time. My fiancées girl was all stripy for several days when introduced to a three gallon so we got her more plants and hiding places. Now she’s fine and enjoys zooming around the tank. 

My view on the matter is quite simple. Yes there are ways to properly water change and clean a smaller tank but it’s very stressful on the fish [constant full changes from tap can just one time have a huge param swing which can be problematic] and it's reduced their entire world into something tiny and proses the threat of creating boredom and neurotic habits in the fish. I, for one, can survive and be healthy just in my bedroom if I was provided food and a way to dispose of waste, but the lack of stimulation would drive me nutters. [Yes yes humans and fish are very different but even still it's easy to tell how they are feeling isn't it? Even if they are basic emotions like being tired/happy/interested/hungry/anxious] 

Really to each their own and it’s impossible to force the hand of others through a computer screen but at least in my personal life I have never recommended anything under 2.5 

*Disclaimer*: I know there are a lot of users on this site that have fish in one gallon tanks. In no way am I seeking to insult anyone rather I’m just stating my opinions on the matter. Which are, as stated, opinions.


----------



## Mars788 (Sep 9, 2011)

I honestly think it depends on the fish. Dolson (my little guy) lives in a gallon bowl, and seems like a happy little fella. In fact when I woke up this morning I noticed his first-ever bubble nest  
1/2 gallon though...? seriously?


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Aw cute - hope you took pictures  [sorry for the topic derail lol]


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Personally, I agree with 2.5g plus. I feel horrible that my guys are in 1.5g tanks. Sure they are heated and filtered but its not enough space. But... in my defence, 2g tanks here are 50$+ each. Our stores promote 0.8g wall tanks, or divided 0.5g tanks for Bettas. 2g+ tanks are aquariums for children's rooms for regular tropical fish. Yuck. But I'm not happy with them staying in these tanks! I spent $150 on the tanks and I have no problem upgrading once I find suitable tanks, which I think I have online!

Anyways, I think the minimum for bettas has dropped due to a new wave of owners who want to justify their cruelty, so they make up excuses for why its suitable to make themselves feel better other than just going out and spending the money to give their fish what it really needs. Also a lot of people are younger and controlled by parents who refuses to spend money on a proper tank. That's what blows, cause those people would actually get a proper tank of they were allowed.
Not to step on any toes. I am happy when a betta is taken care of. I just wish when people take in a pet, they realize there are costs they have to spend. Of you can't afford it, you shouldn't have.bettas. I mean, you don't get a puppy and feed it Cherios because you don't want to buy dog food right?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I had my first betta in a goldfish bowl... But I kept everythng positively cleaned, never used harmful chemicals, used tap water conditioner and ended up getting a (slightly smaller... 1.5 gallon) tank which I added a heater because winter was coming up.

Now, I got female bettas from the store. They NEVER grew in those little half filled litre bowl things. Their bowls were filthy, they didn't move much, they had no color... I bought two, brought them home, fought off ich, and now they are fluctuating their colors, the bigger girl is growing fast, the smaller one I BEG not to be stunted, and both are swimming fast, actively, healthy, and love being in a sorority in a 20 gallon (it fits JUST on my dresser xD ). If I lacked room for anything bigger than a 1 gallon I would have tried only having one betta, have a heater, and cleaned that bowl/tank all the time. (this is if I were in a dorm, and wanted something living lol)

There are some bettas who are "blah" in a small tank or bowl, and would rather (and live longer, happier) in a larger tank while some don't like the bigger spaces (lethargic, hiding all the time, colors not so pretty) yet do so well in a 1.5 gallon. My friend has my 1.5 gallon tank, for her genetically blind betta. No filter, but a heater and he is the happiest little guy 

haha cheerios to a puppy... That's basically what HERE is like D: I even feel the urge to save up everything I can, collect enough tanks and such, and even rival this pet store. I would of course, be doing everything properly and basically never sell a single bowl in that store, and have all bettas in 2.5 gallons or more. But, that won't happen for a long time, but I am sure going to eventually - and I'll make sure to properly care


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Betta Monkey said:


> Seriously, not everyone has the space for 2.5 gallons especially if they're keeping more than one betta in a small room or dorm, and sometimes it's a choice between saving a couple of fish from the petshop and taking good care of them even though it's smaller than 2.5 but they are cared for then to be left to die there if no one buys them.
> 
> And anything is better than a cup like Marauder says. If you have all the space and trimmings and tanks to go big, by all means go for it, but even humans irl have to make do with smaller spaces sometimes, that is life.


Personally, and this is my opinion, but if you don't have space for a proper tank for 10 bettas in a small room, you shouldn't have 10 bettas. Or any number. Space is an issue then you shouldn't have a pet. Same goes for other animals, really. I have 5 boys, and no room for others in my large apartment. Doesn't mean I should go out and buy 0.8g tanks and start putting them on my walls lol


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

if i COULD upgrade Lulu, i totally would. but, she actually hates bigger tanks. NEVER met a betta before who preferred smaller tanks, until i got her. i keep her tank clean and warm, and she's active and happy. rarely stressed, and since she's a dark black, it's easy to see when she's stressed.

as for Caroline, tell me if she looked upset in her 1.5(that Heavy now loves):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3Xv9GV0Ts8

active, lively, she made bubble nests(yep. she nested. xDc). that was the biggest i could put her in at the time, and she really loved it, so i never bothered to upgrade her.

other than Heavy and Lulu, none of mine live in anything smaller than 2 gallons now. since Theo passed, i do have an empty 2.5, but i may hold onto that and keep it empty, in case i find someone i have to bring home. Heavy has the little filter, so water changes on her are less stressful, since they're smaller water changes.


----------



## marauder (Aug 7, 2011)

I just wanted to add that I'm under the category of those who spoil their betta's (10g for a single Male and 4 corys) but was playing devil's advocate. There are some great comments in this thread.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Fish keeping is not an exact science...lot of proper ways to keep them...lots of myths that have been told so many times that they are viewed as truth when they are still only a myth.....

Bettas we keep today are a domesticated/hybrid-you can't compare them to their wild cousins-they have been selectively bred to create abnormal long fins and colors...these fish are not found in the wild and therefore keeping will be different......

One of my pet=peeves...is when a hobbyist comes on the forum and are fearful to post about tank size for fear of being attacked by other member....instead of attacking these members we need to teach them how to properly care for the Betta in the container they have-explain the whys and whynots.....not be critical-and especially tell someone they shouldn't own or keep Bettas because they don't have the money or proper supplies to keep them the way you keep yours-that is just being narrow minded.... 

Long heavy fin male IMO/E based on experiments, logic, common sense, research and scientific evidence with understanding of the anatomy/physiology/biology of this species without anthropomorphizing can be kept in a wide variety of tank sizes-one being a 1gal.....

Bettas can be neglected in larger tanks just as they can be neglected in smaller tanks...this falls on the hobbyist.......

Don't misunderstand......but this is a cold blooded creature and they are limited due to a small brain...they don't feel, think, perceive the world the way we do...they don't possess the brain function.......this beautiful creature we enjoy is instinct driven, although they can be conditioned and recognize us the hobbyist due to feeding and care.....they don't know that beyond the walls of the tank isn't water, they can't get bored, they don't perceive pain...etc......

However, there are standards of care and by understanding water chemistry and how different thing interact and cause and effect you can meet these standards with little effort......even in a small container with this species......

Many disagree and that is okay.......that is what make this a wonderful world and forums so interesting with the diversity of fish keeping methods and theories........but just because someones views differs from our own doesn't make it wrong....only different......Knowledge is power...the more you know.......the more you understand.......and sometimes its just a little common sense and logic.......however, I challenge you to research on your own-lots of scientific papers on the internet-some theories, some scientific fact...just watch out for myths and other forums during your research..

For more detailed information:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=78317


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm unsubscribing, but I want to say one last thing. I am not narrow minded, I'm a realist and I have seen more animal abuse over the last years than most. If we say less then ideal is ok for bettas, where does it stop? Dogs? Cats? Children? Not something I'm willing to support.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i gotta disagree with you on the 'larger fins need smaller space', OFL, as well as 'they don't get bored'. i had a Delta tail named Dante months back. and he was the happiest little guy in the world. until i left to go out and do things, shopping or to the movies. then, he'd obliterate this tail. then i noticed, it only happened when i'd leave. the only thing i could think of, was that I was his entertainment, and when i'd leave, he'd get bored and attack his tail. i fixed that, by putting lots of plants in his tank and re-arranging them every water change. you can't plant up a one gallon, like you can a 2 gallon.

also, with the larger tails, there's not as much room to swim in a smaller tank, so they might bite their tails, thinking it's another betta. while that doesn't bother me(Ichi, my current delta, started tail biting again. eehh.. whatever. extra water changers.), it freaks out newer users, and even some not-so-new users dislike it. with at least two gallons, they have room to swim, won't get bored, can't see their own tail as often, ect.

but, as you said, to each, their own. that's just what i learned, from keeping all sorts of tail types, and what i had to do, to prevent my own deltas from tail biting. x:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

There are definitely many opinions on here  I will say though, that I do notice certain bettas I have had (usually darker ones show this sign) change their color because of stress... Some in big tanks along, some in small tanks alone. And yeah it really does depend on the betta itself and the fish keeper him/herself.

Although wild bettas DO live in puddles just off of swamps (I know someone in Thailand, and that's basically what the bettas have) or in small pockets of water, we have bred bettas for their looks. Sure, a wild betta can live in murky water, but don't try it with a captivity betta. Because we have bred them the way they are, of course they CAN be in a small 1/2 gallon or 1 litre of water... But the surrounding walls are artificial, unlike in the wild, plus their immune system is different than their ancestors.

But hey, if you can care for a bowl betta, or a half gallon betta, and he lives for 4-5 years without getting constantly sick, then you must be doing something right  Some people can, some people cant. Some bettas can, some bettas cant.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't think that fish have emotions in the same way we do but I have for sure seen the signs of one that is under stimulated. It produces repetitive behavior and tail biting. My first male started tail biting and glass surfing until I added more to his tank to keep him occupied and secure. 

My friends boy was perfectly content until she went away for two weeks for a trip. Her sister fed her fish daily but that was all. He was in a room all by himself with nothing moving outside his world. He also started tail biting until she returned when he stopped the habit. 

I'm not narrow minded - I would never tell someone to not keep fish just because they can't keep them the same way I do. I would tell people not to keep fish if they couldn't keep them in proper conditions just like I would tell them not to get a large/medium dog in a small apartment :/


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

ForbiddenSecrets said:


> I don't think that fish have emotions in the same way we do but I have for sure seen the signs of one that is under stimulated. It produces repetitive behavior and tail biting. My first male started tail biting and glass surfing until I added more to his tank to keep him occupied and secure.


I can't agree more, and this is why I will stick to my 2.5 gallon is a fair minimum size for ANY fish, or aquatic creature for that matter. 

Thing is, we can go back and forth on this subject until the end of time, and it isn't likely any of us are going to change our minds if our opinions are based on our own experiences. Until our fish can talk and tell us what they would prefer it is a topic that will be debated forever.

Until my bettas say "yo momma, give us a smaller house yo," I'm going to keep them in 2.5 gallons or up; OR I can logically deduce that they have too much space because I have eliminated ALL other variables, including but not limited to: water chemistry, illness, stress induced environmental changes (some don't even like being moved around for water changes).

Honestly, that is the biggest trouble in keeping any fish in a tank. We are enclosing a system that is not meant to be closed. And there are some things that nature is ALWAYS going to do better than we can, and this includes more than aquatica. So all we really have to go on is how our fish are behaving to see if we are doing all we can for them. And because our experiences tend to vary on such a large scale I don't think we are ever going to have a "right" answer for alot of things when it comes to husbandry.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

With that post Dragonflie [of which I agree full heartedly] I'm going to retire from this argument c:


----------



## H20Gardner (Nov 11, 2009)

My first two Betta fish sat next to each other in two separate 2.5 gallon tanks on my office desk. Not heated nor cycled. I had to clean the tanks 100% weekly or so. No problem. I brought them home over a year later, and they died in new but apparently toxic plastic buckets as I was cleaning their tanks.

My last one, a king betta, had a heated cycled 8g halfmoon tank to himself. I had to place his tank too far away from me on a stand six feet away (compared to right next to me like my desk tanks were).

My next king betta will have a fishless-cycled planted 5g - 10"x 10" x 12"H to himself right next to me on my desk. It's a small footprint with sufficient water to cycle and heat with a heater with a thermostat, to keep the temp constant.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I personally find it to be too much work to keep my fish in uncycled tanks, so nothing less than 5 gallons (divided for 2 fish) works for me. But that's just it, I found what works for me. If you want to keep your fish in .5 gallons in a temp controlled room, that is fine. That is what a lot of breeders do. And without breeders you wouldn't have bettas in the first place. Water quality is so much more important than tank size. It is kind of like how air quality affects us. I would rather be in a small room and clean air than a wide expanse that reeks of ammonia and my own waste. How long could I live like that? 

I like to tell newbies that bigger is better because bigger is easier. It's not as though smaller tanks couldn't work.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't really like individual 0.5-1 gallon tanks as permanent homes for bettas, but I don't mind if they are part of a barracks system where there is a continual influx of fresh, filtered water. 

What frustrates me more, is that people with tanks under 5 gallons don't own so much as an ammonia liquid test kit. So many problems with tanks this size stem from a lack of good water husbandry. However, how can you determine the cause of the problem or even develop better habits if you can't even check your water parameters properly. 

Breeders are not going to have the room to provide each individual betta with the recommended amount of space. It just isn't financially feasible. Yet, whenever I see videos of breeding stock in Thailand living in carded jars, they are all healthy and full of life.

I think with regular flaring sessions either with a mirror or another male, you can negate a lot of 'boredom' induced behaviours in your bettas. 

Sometimes that's the problem with domesticity and why we see some many neurotic behaviours in our pets. While they still retain a lot of their instincts, we often don't provide a suitable or stimulating environment for them. 

While I don't suggest pouring a watering can over your tank to mimic the rainy season, letting your betta males regularly flare at each other, is a good way to stimulate the territorial instinct in them. 

I honestly think the argument of some bettas being overwhelmed in larger spaces has to do with the fact there have not enough hiding places provided, particularly with more skittish fish. 

One plastic plant and a cave doesn't offer much comfort. None of my bettas have ever shown any sign of stress after being placed into a heavily planted tank - where at least a third of the tank covered in plants - and in fact have spent much of their time investigating and patrolling this area.

Personally I have no problem if you house your bettas in .5 gallon containers, as long as they are consistently heated, scrupulously maintained, and exercise is provided in an appropriate form.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Sorry if I offended anyone-that was not my intentions-my goal is to educate, bust myths and up-date old out-dated information in regard to keeping this species of fish........that apparently isn't appreciated.......


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well all I have to say is unless you have a ton of bettas (like I do when I'm breeding) you NEED to give your fish a warm, preferably large (but not too big, although it's a myth they stress out in large tanks in the wild they defend a small area of water), and clean enviorment...a small bowl doesn't accomplish this......a 2.5+ gallon heated and well cleaned (filter preferred) is ideal. 

As a breeder I often have 20-40 fish jarred up while another 20-40 wait to be jarred........I lucked out recently with a spawn of 30ish that never got aggressive and is still living together despite many moves from indoor to outdoor and tank to tank. 

So long story short....less than 20 keep em in tanks...more than 20...well then you probably already know what to do.

Also...money...if you can't afford a fancy set up...don't worry. Adjust to whats good for the fish and your wallet. Maybe going with cheap plastic tubs and preset heaters and just some plastic plants will work better (and IMO is the way to go). Just do what you can. I have kept several bettas in small containers even before I was breeding.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

I dont get whats with all the fighting over bettas. Yes some of us keep bettas in 0.5 a gallons or a 1 gallon.

This is silly.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I think that, in general, you should at least have a 1 gallon, and if at all possible, you should get a 2 gal or higher tank. I also think that a 1 gallon is fine for treating sick fish, quarantining new ones, etc. When I first bought Jalen, I had him in a 1 gal because it came with food, water conditioner, and medicine included and I didn't really realize how cramped it could be. I made an effort to buy him decorations that wouldn't take up too much room, and I cleaned his tank twice a week at least, more if I had time. And he was fine. He only chewed his fins after water changes, which still stress him out, but besides that he was healthy and happy. A few times I thought he was sick, but it turned out that I was wrong.
I recently moved him to a 2.5 gal, and for several days he would only come up for air and food. Even now he seems to prefer hanging out in a corner. He's getting better, but I don't think that he was hating that 1 gal lol. His fins are actually wearing out in places from swimming more, and I'm having to feed his extra and keep an eye on him to make sure that he doesn't get fin rot or something.
I'm sure that females and males with smaller fins could handle a smaller space better. 
I don't think that 1 gallon tanks are ideal, but like an earlier poster said, anything bigger than that cup is a vast improvement.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> Sorry if I offended anyone-that was not my intentions-my goal is to educate, bust myths and up-date old out-dated information in regard to keeping this species of fish........that apparently isn't appreciated.......


It's not that its not appreciated, just struck a nerve when you called names. I happen to be one very open minded person, I see shades off grey. If a person has one betta and can't afford flashy set ups, well I'll try to help them. Especially someone local, I have no issue helping someone out with a tank, for free even. But when someone has 10+ bettas in small tanks with no heater or filter, its a bit much and not responsible. Thankfully, 99% of the owners on here realize and would/will upgrade. I have no issues with 1g being used as long as its until an affordable larger tank comes along. In the USA, there is no excuse. You guys can get 2g+ for like $15 lol Oh that burns me! Anyways, advice and experience is great but no need to call names


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Pitluvs said:


> It's not that its not appreciated, just struck a nerve when you called names. I happen to be one very open minded person, I see shades off grey. If a person has one betta and can't afford flashy set ups, well I'll try to help them. Especially someone local, I have no issue helping someone out with a tank, for free even. But when someone has 10+ bettas in small tanks with no heater or filter, its a bit much and not responsible. Thankfully, 99% of the owners on here realize and would/will upgrade. I have no issues with 1g being used as long as its until an affordable larger tank comes along. In the USA, there is no excuse. You guys can get 2g+ for like $15 lol Oh that burns me! Anyways, advice and experience is great but no need to call names


Sorry that I offended you, however, I did not call-you or anyone names, merely made a statement......


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

at the end i think everyone on here is doing whats best for the bettas!if not they will learn..i know i did.lost my 1st boy but Romeo my Vt is def the kind of his castle;-) ..everyday i learn something new from members on here so :cheers: to you all ! and :thankyou:!


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

ForbiddenSecrets said:


> [At least say you’d rather the 1 gallon or its cheaper?]
> 
> On the note of not having room for 2.5 because you are keeping more than one betta - that's horrible logic. Don't have room for proper care? Don't get more fish. I know we all want to save them all. It kills me leaving them behind but we just can't do it and the more we buy from them the more they are funded to make more fish.


^this +1

also i'd like to add that 1g setups .. ARE NOT cheeper then 2.5 set ups .. here where i live .. 

*proof*
marina 1/2 gal kit 11.99 - http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3806240&lmdn=Fish+Aquariums+%26amp%3B+Bowls
1g classic fish bowl regular price 17.99 on sale 14.99 http://www.petco.com/product/9431/Classic-Fish-Bowl.aspx?CoreCat=MM_FishSupplies_FishTanksAquariums
1.75 bowl cost 19.99 regular price - on sale 12.99 http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3441531&lmdn=Shape
2.5 tank that cost 13.99 .. http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11164158&lmdn=Fish+Aquariums+%26amp%3B+Bowls

it's a 1-2 dollar difference .. i can't imagine someone can't pay 2 dollars more for a 2.5g vs. the 1/2g marina .. and 2.5 is way cheeper then the 1g out there

form my personal experience i wouldn't suggest anything smaller then a 5g .. my 5g tanks cost 11.99 each with a glass cover on sale .. regular price was 13.99 (from a LPS called super pets in temple city, CA .. if anyone's interested or near there) .. 2.5g is what i consider a good hospital tank .. and just because you "could" save another betta from the store so it wouldn't be in it's cup .. instead .. in a temp 1/2g tank .. doesn't mean you "should" bring it home .. especially if you don't have the time or means to care for him .. just be responsible enough to know how much you can manage .. if not you'll only be neglecting the babies you already have ..

but this is my opinion and my experience .. i wouldn't shun someone because they don't like or share this same opinion .. if someone has the time to do w/c on 20 1g tanks 2 times a week and have 20 heaters for them then.. that's on them to care for their betta .. not me to judge .. 

as for people complaining about additional costs .. filter plants toys etc .. thats your choice to buy them or not .. regardless of what tank/bowl you get .. these additional costs will still be there .. these are not essential buys .. you could pass them up if u wanted to .. and regardless of what tank u get .. u will still have to buy a heater .. cus i've never seen any tank kit that's under 20.00 with a heater and filter included unless its on sale (and even those 1g bow tank kits don't have heaters) ..

so .. being a betta hobbyist .. i will like to say there is no clear defined right size and wrong size .. too big or too small .. it all depends on the hobbiest and how they care for their betta .. and how their betta strives to live that matters in the end .. and i apologize ahead of time if this sounds harsh or mean or offends anyone in anyway .. this is really a hot topic that brings out the passions of being a betta hobbyist


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> my 5g tanks cost 11.99 each with a glass cover on sale


I can't even get a 1/2 gallon for that price here.
My 5 gallon cost me $65 from petco :evil: 

They are only cheap when they have their $1 a gallon sale, which luckily for me, is going on right now if you have a pals card. However its only for tanks 10 gallons and up. 5 gallon tank is still $20.

anyways, my personal opinion:

The fish is better off in a .5 gallon with proper treatment then rotting away in a dirty cup, on a shelf someplace. Now I would NEVER use anything that small myself, but seeing how most people dont know a thing about betta care and most pet store employees are clueless, the fish is most likely gonna end up rotting away in a tiny container that never gets a water change. If they happen to go to a home where the water is changed properly and they get fed properly, he is one lucky fish!

I have one guy that shredded his fins when i put him into a 5 gallon :shock:.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

My one guy is in a 1 gallon heated at the moment...I have a 20 gallon for him though..It is just taking a little longer than expected to find craft mesh to divide it. I may just go buy a divider if I can't find craft mesh soon.
I wouldn't keep a betta in a 1 gallon long term...It just really isn't much room for a betta..Bettas can grow up to 3 1/2 inches...more with fins!.Most 1 gallons are only about... 7 inches long?...not much swimming room. /o:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I have my sorority in the 20, and because Spartan liked to glass surf, he is in a 10... Colors sulked in smaller units so I put him in a 10 as well. 

By the way, how would you introduce a new female (or two) to the sorority? Just float them like you would with any new fish? Or what? I do plan on finding my friend who is going to the city today, and see if I cannot hitch a ride to a pet store...


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

My 2.5 gallon cost me almost $40. On sale.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

freeflow246 said:


> My 2.5 gallon cost me almost $40. On sale.


a 2~3 gallon Kritter Keeper costs only $11. that's only a little more than the average .5-1 gallon.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

One thing I have to say about petsmart, 2.5 gal = 17.99

Unfortunately a 10W heater = 30$ or more


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> Fish keeping is not an exact science...lot of proper ways to keep them...lots of myths that have been told so many times that they are viewed as truth when they are still only a myth.....
> 
> Bettas we keep today are a domesticated/hybrid-you can't compare them to their wild cousins-they have been selectively bred to create abnormal long fins and colors...these fish are not found in the wild and therefore keeping will be different......
> 
> ...


 I agree with you 95%. Fish have been tested, they do feel pain and they can experience boredom. While I try to move away from anthropomorphisizing (wow, spelling fail) there is never a guarantee to eliminate it completely without coming off as a pompus douche bag. We all do to some degree and that's part of the fun  But I totally agree with you and back you up in your argument. You're very helpful!! And I know I have you to thank for many questions I had 



ForbiddenSecrets said:


> I'm not narrow minded - I would never tell someone to not keep fish just because they can't keep them the same way I do. I would tell people not to keep fish if they couldn't keep them in proper conditions just like I would tell them not to get a large/medium dog in a small apartment :/


Some med-lg breeds can do quite well in an apartment provided they get at least 1 walk a day!! (think greyhound, mastiff breeds, and some danes)
That was off topic but thought I should throw it in the mix.


Silverfang said:


> One thing I have to say about petsmart, 2.5 gal = 17.99
> 
> Unfortunately a 10W heater = 30$ or more


 I'm not able to take a glass tank but I noticed the critter keepers are about the same price, actually large is only 15.99 or so and holds about 5 gals.. Bloody things are out of stock though :evil:


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

I keep my 2 girls in 1gal bowls. I see nothing wrong with it, she gets 1-100% and 1-50% water change weekly and their both very active. I would never house them in anything smaller than that unless they were sick. I had a blue crowntail that I kept in a 1gal and he was very active in it as well, though my bigger veil tail that I originally had in it, wasnt so active or happy. I guess it also depends on the fish. The bigger they are, the more space they need to be happy. I picked up a new fish today who will have to be temporarily housed in a 1gal until I pick up this 3gal I saw, but I'm only wanting him in something bigger cuz I know he's gonna get big. At my sons school they have a VT Betta in what looks to be a .75 -1 gal that's screwed into the wall. I just hope she does lots of water changes, but every day I see him he's got this huge bubble nest in a corner.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

4 gallon tubs cost like $3 here. With preset heaters at $13, gravel at $5, a plant pack (not one but like 3-6 plastic plants) at $3-$6 you can have a nice set up for $27 max. But things like gravel aren't needed so if you didn't want gravel you could get a set up for $22 max.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

The only thing I'm going to add to this thread is I think there is a double standard when it comes to breeders/non-breeders keeping there bettas in small tanks. I understand why breeders do this but I don't think it's fair to attack a non-breeder for doing the same. Fry are kept in small containers with the hope of going on to a home where they will be moved to larger homes but what about all the breeder males? They often spend their lifes in smaller homes. If a non-breeder keeps their betta in a gallon tank and takes care of it properly what is the difference? The problem is when people get fish and neglect to care for them. Like OFL said a betta can be neglected no matter what size tank they are in. I've had many bettas in gallon tanks and they lived long and happy lives because I did research and took care of my fish properly.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

*Reads thread then awkwardly tip-toes away*


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

All I gotta say, is as long as you take care of your betta


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

MrVampire181 said:


> 4 gallon tubs cost like $3 here. With preset heaters at $13, gravel at $5, a plant pack (not one but like 3-6 plastic plants) at $3-$6 you can have a nice set up for $27 max. But things like gravel aren't needed so if you didn't want gravel you could get a set up for $22 max.


That's all great and a good price if you live there, but not everyone has those prices LOL Here.... 0.8g are $19.99, 1g are $17.97-$44.99, 2g are $50-$64.99. My 1.5gs were $24.99. 
Heaters are $30.99+ unless you get a Tetra Submerssable that are known to malfunction. Gravel is the same, although I buy decorative glass rocks, $10 for 5 tanks. Plants are $10+.
So here, its about $100 per set up, we don't have critter keepers.
Although I did find them on bigals online but you would need to buy 4 minimum to make it worth while. I may do that when I save up the money, or I'll divide my 5 and 10gs LOL By the way, tanks start at $50 for a 5g here, $80 for a 10g without heater. 

BUT!!!! There are always second hand tanks for super cheap LOL 



ChelseaK said:


> *Reads thread then awkwardly tip-toes away*


^^^ hehe


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Just came back from PetSmart with a med size kritter keeper, plants, frozen bloodworms, block of driftwood and a donation to their charity and it cost me 40$. Lakitu has become one of the most expensive lil guys!!  I seriously had no idea the range of which to keep them before this forum. And kudos to the double standard thing, nobody bats an eye at breeders as long as they are churning out pretty bettas.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

there will always be good breeders .. and bad breeders .. it's just a lot harder to figure out which is which in the betta industry

there should be an industry standerd for breeding fish (like a license to bread) as there are for other animals .. but there isn't since animal activist don't focus on fish friends .. only furry friends ..


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

No matter what animal, there will always be BYB. Anyone can buy some cheap bettas and breed them (with the right conditions). There becomes an issue with genetics too, like byb dogs. It's sad but noone will stop it anytime soon. It's too big a business.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

HatsuneMiku said:


> there will always be good breeders .. and bad breeders .. it's just a lot harder to figure out which is which in the betta industry
> 
> there should be an industry standerd for breeding fish (like a license to bread) as there are for other animals .. but there isn't since animal activist don't focus on fish friends .. only furry friends ..



Sadly there are no laws when it comes to breeding any animal. There may be laws with conditions with other animals, but they are the base minimum (food, water, some sort of shelter) but they are very loose and expensive to enforce. There may be a bit more for furry animals, but neither have any protection. My animal of choice is American Pitbulls, the most abused and overbred dog out there.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

There was recently a woman on the news who saved like 47 pits from the underground fighting circle in Halifax. Do you know anything about that?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

No I don't actually, I don't have cable or net at the moment so I'm pretty limited when it comes to news. I'll have to look that up. Horrible what people do to these dogs, its everywhere.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

i thought u have to have a breeders license to breed dogs?

it might be just here in california (there were a lot of canine laws passed recently) .. but i know when i go visit puppies i always ask to see their breeders license

i don't think anything like that exists for fish friends though =/ .. but it should have some kind of regulations


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

HatsuneMiku said:


> i thought u have to have a breeders license to breed dogs?
> 
> it might be just here in california (there were a lot of canine laws passed recently) .. but i know when i go visit puppies i always ask to see their breeders license
> 
> i don't think anything like that exists for fish friends though =/ .. but it should have some kind of regulations


You need to be AKC registered to sell pure bred dogs, its gets you more money but you don't have to be to sell dogs normally. But I am unsure there is a breeders licence, and I'd be scared to see how much it would be to enforce that and where the impounded dogs would go. Back Yard Breeders can bred whatever they want, its sad. 

Looked up the pitbulls article, so sad. I guess I know where my next dog will come from. The one I have now I bought from a byb minutes before someone was to buy her for breeding fighters. And I'm no where near Halifax. I'm on the island.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Nowadays I only use 1 gallon tanks for emergencies and quarantines for new fish. I mean, babies can handle them. but a full grown adult 2" long betta would absolutely hate life in it. Besides they're so difficult to heat!!! I've had to resort to hot bottles of water, which need to be changed every few hours. I've come to loathe small tanks like that. I'll take my fish's happiness over a quicker water change any day. 


And no, brown algae never goes away. ever. It latches onto silk plants and stains them. it's horrible. I had to use something called "algae destroyer" and it kinda worked... had to do a LOT more siphoning. But apparently according to the state of California the product can cause cancer... like everything else. lol


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Dude, I've seen that orange juice can cause cancer in Cali LOL Crazy stuff!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

California is just kind of a crazy place... lol


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

is it easy to heat a 2 gallon tank?


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

You can get a mini heater, usually better to order a quality adjustable one online, but yes, they make adjustable heaters for 2.5 and up. They're relatively cheap too!


----------



## Betta Monkey (Sep 13, 2011)

Well I was just thinking of this one lonely college student I knew who had moved into a dorm all by herself, didn't know anyone and was keeping a betta when I said that in my first post here. Granted it was maybe a 1 gallon bowl but her betta was happy and it made her so happy to see it dancing happily everytime it saw her, I was thinking to myself, if they shouldn't be keeping a betta since they had so little space, then maybe they should remain lonely all their college years


----------



## PucknLoki (Sep 10, 2010)

Or, bettamonkey, they can go out and make friends? If I'm reading your post right and she never made any friends during college than maybe her betta was hindering her social skills and life by giving her an easy out to avoid socializing.

Not to mention the difference in size between a one gallon and a 2.5 is negligible.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

L x H
2.5 gallon standard 13 x 6 [the ones the look like the larger tanks] 
2.5 gallon mini bow 11 x 7 1/2 
1 gallon mini bow 8 x 6 

If there is room to keep a 1 gallon I'm hard pressed to think there isn't room to keep a 2.5 instead. I don't like the space argument when comparing these two sizes because of how close the footprints really are. And both are tiny. 

Not saying that anyone should get rid of their pets if they have a one gallon [just make sure you keep up the proper care].


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

also .. 1g is very misleading .. because it's not really 1g at all .. it's more like .6 or .7 .. since .. the 1g is the volume for the whole container (you'd have to fill it up to the brim for 1g of water volume) .. if you leave a inch space at the top .. thats minus volume for liquid .. add in gravel .. filter .. plants .. heater .. that's more minus volume for actual liquid .. so it ends up as not really 1g of swim-able water volume at all ..


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

Sorry for slow replies. Had to deal with a busted comp for a few days so I wasn't able to get on. I see the thread exploded a bit, which is seriously understandable.

And honestly? You can keep a betta alive in 1g of water or whatever. But there gets to be a point where I look at a tank and I think to myself; "That fish can't swim it's body length twice in there without hitting a wall". And that to me is wrong. You can have crystal-clear perfect water but you get small enough tanks and fish don't even have room to move around and to me that is not okay at all.

I see more and more people coming here with smaller and smaller tanks. I see people 'rescuing' bettas into space and living conditions that are similar to what they would experience at a well-maintained store (Stressful daily water changes, no heating, ect) Not every store that sells bettas take horrible care of them or lets nasty build up in cups. How are you rescuing a fish if you're providing it with the same life it would have anyway? What if Someone with a 5 gallon planted tank dedicated to a future betta was going to buy your fish? You're also furthering the myth that it's okay to keep them in tiny spaces. It's not. A fish doesn't just need clean water, it needs to be able to swim and explore.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you.

Our store sells bettas that are housed in a wall of betta tanks, about 0.8g with a piece of a plant in it. They are mostly suffering from swim bladder issues. Our other small store usually has 5 bettas housed in drinking cups in horrible water. I'd rather someone take a betta home into a 1g tank yes, but I'd hope they would at least upgrade when they can.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Depends on the size of the Betta. 

My boy Splat that I am going to get is quite large, so if you put him in a 1 gallon tank, opposed to say, Yuuki, he would have much less room to swim the Yuuki would. Because Yuuki is smaller and he is larger. 


And I don't know, depending on how much time your spend with your betta, and if you have a good filter or not, the betta could actually thrive and be happy.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

For those of you with several bettas in small containers...space heaters....space heaters and space heaters. In my fishroom I have one that I put on full blast for several hours then turn off and the heat remains in the room nicely.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

That's what I was doing with my girls when they were all sick. Had one up on the counter, worked very well!


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

ForbiddenSecrets said:


> L x H
> 2.5 gallon standard 13 x 6 [the ones the look like the larger tanks]
> 2.5 gallon mini bow 11 x 7 1/2
> 1 gallon mini bow 8 x 6
> ...


i AGREE....i got a 1gallon for my 1st boy..didnt have much space but then i was told they will be happy in 1gallon... i had it for a week then i was like hummmm....if i can get something little bigger it will def make a huge dif in his life...so i ran out to petco didnt want to wait any longer...and im a impulse shopper ..they didnt have anything cheap that was 2.5..so yes i spent 42$$$$ on a 2.5 mini bowl...i was like ouch that's a lot of money..( i lost my job 4 months ego so money is kinda tight) but i said to myself i need this for him...so 50$+ later i walked out with 2.5 gallon and a new cave,new gravel hehehe...what can i say i'll do just about anything to keep my betta happy...even go broke:tongue::rofl:


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I've kept out of this thread until now. When I first got my Scuzi he was in a .8 gal container. I thought I was doing so good, everything else I saw was smaller, like those .5 gal dealies. Then I got torn to shreds and reduced to tears at how much I was abusing my boy. I had to go out and spend 100$ on upgrades (and yet we're only talking a 10L or 2.65 gal size because that's all I could get without going to a 10gal). Not long after introducing him to his new tank, he starts tail biting.

While I'm not advocating small containers, the majority of people, like me, pick one up on a whim, or with little research. When we pick the one we want, we look at the tanks or more likely, kits, and pick one. For the most, people don't know that 1+ gals is needed. Pet stores do not help, they down sell.

Blame lays on more than just the owners in many cases.
Having said my bit, I will say this, don't get a pet if you are unwilling to provide it the necessary care it will need. People who get a cat or dog do not deny getting them their vaccines. More education is needed, by people, and by the pet stores. When they sell the little .5gal kit with everything including a betta, how would they not know this is too small for them?


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

My thing is there are a number of people here who are willingly going for small enclosures. There's a difference between not knowing, and between being someone who's on a betta forum and 'rescuing' fish into 1/2 gallon containers and below.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

They do know its too small, but its easier to get those parents to buy a small tank for $20 plus a $5 fish and put them out the door fast than telling them they may have to spend money on a bigger tank and heater, filter, rocks, decos etc. Pet stores see instant money on these gimmick set UPS vs possible money on all the trimmings. They would rather 100 people buy these kits and fish than 20 people buy set ups worth $50 or more. They just want your money. I wish more people did research too but when you always have pet stores selling animals as cheap and easy, its easy to get sucked into impulse buying. I impulse bought Venom, but thankfully I planned on using a 5g tank I already had to save money. Then I became scared of larger tanks when he died a horrible unexplained death.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

elijahfeathers said:


> My thing is there are a number of people here who are willingly going for small enclosures. There's a difference between not knowing, and between being someone who's on a betta forum and 'rescuing' fish into 1/2 gallon containers and below.


Sorry for double posting but I'm on my phone and its hard to edit to add quotes LOL

This is more what I mean when I argue tank sizes. I have no issue with people who don't know better but are willing to learn and change. But when someone knows their tank is less than ideal and isn't interested in upgrading, that upsets me. Thankfully, most I have seen correct it once they can. This is why I say if you have 10 in 0.5g tanks, you could have put 5 in 2.5g tanks or divide some 10gs. 

At the risk of going a little overboard... People who hoard animals are under the impression that they saved them from other horrible people and only they can provide the care these animals need. Meanwhile they are blinded to the fact that they are not meeting the animals needs, due to having so many and dividing funds time and attention. These people also secluded themselves from society and often have depression issues. Not saying this is the case with bettas, but you may be able to see where I'm coming from with my side of the argument. I plan on upgrading my 5 boys to two divided tanks which means I'll have 8 empty tanks of 1g plus. I'm not going to run out and get 8 more bettas, because I don't have the time and funds for that many fish. I have space though LOL


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

A large majority of people on this site came into their first betta making mistakes [one way or another]. It's a fish with a lot of bad information on it. I've had a pet store employee /laugh/ at me when I said I was getting a heater for my betta. However as the owner of their world you have to evaluate their conditions [even knowing that bubble nesting is an instinct and isn't driven by 'happiness' and will be done by fish in horrible conditions as well as good] and decide if they are good enough or accept when you've made a mistake and be willing to fix it. 

I'm sorry you had such a bad experience silverfang. :/ This is the first pic I posted of my boy here... obviously I made the same first mistake a lot of people made [not that he was kept in the bathroom though better for the picture lol]. Interestingly he also tail bit a bit when I moved him to his 3 gal but he stopped once I got him some plants and he really brightened up and thrived afterwards.


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

When I fist joined the site it was with 2 fish that my friend impulse bought me-- both male VTs. Ine in 1/4th gallon bowl and one in 1/2 gallon.

Whe I found out I grabbed a gallon tupperware for the one right away and started doing waterchanges every day. Getting and dividing a 10 gallon was a godsend.

I moved to MN then and left my fish in the care of my family (sadly they starved to death, aside from one my friend had me holding for her.) When I moved back to MN I took my two fish, Calder and Anael, with me on the bus. I still have Calder, though Anael developed a tumor and passed away.

Anyway, I've been working for better and better and my hope is to have both of my tanks-- my 4-way divided 10 gallon and my 5 gallon heavly planted. I've been working on it slowly, and it's going pretty well. Both of my tanks are heated and every fish has at minimum a 2.5 gallon swim space.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Having said I had that bad experience, I've grown enough to try a sorority. I admit, I rescued a girl who is in roughly 1 gal right now. I'm letting her grow up a bit before she gets introduced.
Edit: yea, I had something similar in size to that. I had no idea about heating, or plants or anything!
The important thing is that when you learn, you improve your pets life.


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

Again temp housing is different. Letting a female grow some in a 1 gal qt tank before introducing her to a sorority is different than buying all the fish you can find teeny tanks for.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm not arguing with you. And sorry if I hi-jacked your topic.
I think the main thing to remember is don't get a pet if you can't/won't take care of it.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'll be honest and say I didn't read the whole thread, but it looks like it gets a little tense, so I'll just throw my .02 here and then walk away.

Having joined the forum 2 years or so ago, what I was told is that than is that for new betta owners 2.5+ is best, because they're easier to care for. I was also told that smaller than that is okay, but the care is more difficult, and THAT is why they aren't suggested very much. It requires more work to have a one gallon than it does a five gallon. IF you can keep up with the water changes needed to make a one gallon safe and secure for the fish, then by all means use a one gallon. I think everyone can agree that a well-cared for one gallon tank is 10x better than a badly-cared for cup, or even a badly cared-for 5 or 10 gallon.

Just my .02. Also, depends on the fish. Some do better in small tanks, some in large. It all depends.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Willfull ignorance.

"Anything is better than the cup."

Yes.

Know what's better than that .5 gallon?

Anything but that small of a tank.

Good gawd, shut up people.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Pew, how I've missed your posts!!


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

I didn't know much and kept Floaty in a 0.5 gallon tank. Don't attack me, I was liek eight! But guess wehat? He lived to be up to 3 years old. He never got sick once.

I don't support those tanks AT ALL anymore, but miracles happen sometimes. What happened to Flaoty made me rethink everythig and I know better.

My opinion is 1.5 gallon tank and up is best.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, what a thread! First of all, OldFishLady was NOT aiming her comments at anyone in particular. Those of you who took it that way, well...sorry. I was ripped up one side and down the other on another forum for keeping my fish in 1 gallon containers. I was told that I was abusing my fish. As OFL stated, you can neglect a fish in a 10 gallon as easily as you can in a one gallon. I never neglected my fish in their 1 gallons! I still have 3 in one gallons, 2 of them female. They're fine. Also, only 4 of mine have heaters. My room is upstairs and stays toasty warm during winter. I also have a space heater which I use on really cold nights. I figure if I'm cold the fish probably are. As OFL said, we are here to educate and help people. We shouldn't blow a gasket because someone says they have a fish in a one gallon. I always recommend 2 gallons or larger to new people. There are better ways of recommending a larger tank than saying something like "oh my god! You're not keeping him in THAT are you? Get him a bigger tank immediately or he'll DIE! You're abusing your fish, omg!!"


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

sorrie to go a little off-topic .. but what is a space heater? is it what people use to heat smaller tanks ? how does it work? .. i've seen it mentioned a few times


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A space heater to heat a room. They come in all different sizes. Mine is about 2 feet tall and oscillates back and forth.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

oooooooh !!! those things !! .. and when it heats up it's wires turn red right? .. so if i don't have an in-tank heater and use a space heater do i have to put it near my tanks for it to keep the tanks warm? .. or if it's just in the same room with me .. as my room temp goes up the tanks temp will go up too ?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

it's just a little heater you use to heat small rooms in houses. :3

Lulu's pretty happy in her gallon. Purple loved his gallon. Heavy and Caroline adore(and adored) the 1.5. *shrugs* i keep up with them, and know my fish well enough to know when they're stressed. i'd LOVE to get them all something bigger, but i don't have the money. had the money at one point, but they're all happy, healthy, and doing great. after losing Purple, then Theo, i'm keeping a close eye on everyone for ANY sign of them being ill, and even cut my gay pride bracelet off my arm because it was made of string and soaked up soap water when i cleaned the dishes, JUST so i don't poison my fish.

you can abuse fish of any kind, in any size tank. a .75 gallon tank is bad, and we all wish they'd do away with tanks that size and smaller, but until people stop buying them, they won't. what can we do? offer people who have them tips on keeping the fish in them happy and healthy until they get something bigger. this is a wonderful site, and i hate seeing people diss it because they're told off for having a fish in a tank that's deemed 'too small'.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

1 gallon tanks really don't bother me .. it's those 0.3 gallon tanks that make me annoyed .. that's not much bigger then the cup they were housed in to begin with ..


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i saw one at walmart, and my brother wanted to drop it. xD but... that'd have been bad. x:

i DRINK out of small cups, bigger than those .3 gallons! Dx


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think the most important thing is the quality of care you give the fish, no matter what size container it's in. And I certainly don't want someone telling me that if I can't put my fish in a 5 gallon or larger then I shouldn't have them.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I whole heartedly agree with everything DQ said. I have kept bettas in all manners of containers, as long as you are diligent in maintenance, PROPER maintenance, as far as I'm concerned, anything goes. Except those really stupid tiny things less than .5 gal. And I'm talking about those wall type 'bowls' or the picture frame things


----------



## iloveengl (Sep 1, 2011)

cajunamy said:


> I whole heartedly agree with everything DQ said. I have kept bettas in all manners of containers, as long as you are diligent in maintenance, PROPER maintenance, as far as I'm concerned, anything goes.


I would agree with this, except I would add that swim space is an important factor. You could have a 3 gallon glass vase that sounds like a good fit, but if it's a tall, narrow tube, then that's no better, in my opinion, than a cup. 

And if a betta seems uncomfortable in a larger space, my first inclination would be to plant the tank more heavily, rather than cup the betta.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Just to clairify, I am not talking about 1-1.5g tanks, I'm talking about tanks under 1g in multiples. That would make me one huge hypocrite. Carry on....


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I think the same things are being said over and over, all points have been made, etc...

Threads like this have a place and reflect the concerns of those on this forum and are posted from time to time, but I think, considering the large audience in here...

What could normally be a good and insightful discussion is lost upon those too stubborn to listen to others and those too immature to not get hurt feelings.

I hate threads like these. What needs to be said gets said and then the "huwrt feewings" come in, and it goes to the dogs.

I vote +1 on this sucker being closed, or allowed to die... All that needs to be said has been said, and all that's left is more users becoming angry and whining...


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

iloveengl said:


> I would agree with this, except I would add that swim space is an important factor. You could have a 3 gallon glass vase that sounds like a good fit, but if it's a tall, narrow tube, then that's no better, in my opinion, than a cup.
> 
> And if a betta seems uncomfortable in a larger space, my first inclination would be to plant the tank more heavily, rather than cup the betta.


That didn't work with Lulu. The tank i moved her to WAS very planted, and she had a cave, but all she did was hide, stressed out. Never in my life, have I met a betta who was THAT freaked out over a large move. Even King Steve, who went from a .9 gallon way up to a 10 gallon, enjoyed the space, but not Lulu. x:


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

It seems to me there's only one person whining lol Pew, you can unsubscribe and leave us kids to hash it out, you don't have to subject yourself to all this immature talk. There's no hostility in this thread, just people stating opinions. I do agree these topics get ugly but they are needed, I personally love learning about my fellow members and what's important to them


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Pitluvs said:


> I personally love learning about my fellow members and what's important to them


Hi there, my name's Luimeril, and I love making my bettas as happy as I can. 

x: sorry. had to. xD but, its' true. and, as i said, i try to give my darlings the best tanks i can. i have a gallon bowl, and a .75~ish gallon tank(http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aqua-Culture-Betta-Tube-Aquarium-1ct/16940369 <that thing. bigger than it seems, and pretty roomy. i can decorate it! ), that i'll ONLY use if i HAVE to. like, if i save somebetta, or have that "I GOTTA HAVE YOU" moment. but, since i have Theo's 2.5, i can house someone new in THAT, unless they're sick(which is... never. i've only gotten a sick betta once, and that was Remy).


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

TL;DR

We encourage newbies to obtain larger tanks for their betta because larger tanks are much easier to take care of. If you're just some school kid who's going to be out of the house 99% of the time, there is no way you'll have time to maintain a small tank. If you have a large tank, a once a week water change wouldn't make a dent in your schedule.

I also pretty much agree with P3's post about:

"1 GALLON IS BETTER THAN THE CUP OMG OMG" meanwhile a 5 gal is way better than a 1 gal -_-.

I also agree with purchasing a better TANK for one or two fish rather than sticking ten fish in a 1 gal.

I know I'm technically bumping this, but just please die.


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

This



ChelseaK said:


> *Reads thread then awkwardly tip-toes away*


And this



PewPewPew said:


> I think the same things are being said over and over, all points have been made, etc...
> 
> Threads like this have a place and reflect the concerns of those on this forum and are posted from time to time, but I think, considering the large audience in here...
> 
> ...


----------



## Summer (Mar 29, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> It seems to me there's only one person whining lol Pew, you can unsubscribe and leave us kids to hash it out, you don't have to subject yourself to all this immature talk. There's no hostility in this thread, just people stating opinions. I do agree these topics get ugly but they are needed, I personally love learning about my fellow members and what's important to them


http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-k1HVh7Ugstc/Tg0MtkdfCHI/AAAAAAAAAIA/YgCMkIvtK4Y/s1600/wambulance.jpg


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think all has been said in this thread that needs to be and am closing it.


----------

